# What is your favorite Shirt?



## Megamannt125 (Nov 15, 2008)

When i first got AC GC one of the very first items in the lost an found was a Number 2 Shirt i wore it and loved it i wear it in both versions and dont take it off much


----------



## SL92 (Nov 15, 2008)

The red winter jacket in ACWW. Wore it everywhere, even in summer.


----------



## Axolotl Alex (Nov 15, 2008)

Well the first shirt I ever got was the Mint Gingham, but I also love the puzzling shirt.


----------



## Bones15 (Nov 15, 2008)

The Chi Chi print shirt, or the Turnip Top. Those are the best.

I LOVE the Chi Chi print shirt because it looks like one of the dresses that Sarah Jessica Parker wore for the Sex and the City Movie.


----------



## Nate (Nov 15, 2008)

blue check shirt.


----------



## The Dark Fiddler (Nov 15, 2008)

*cough*
Nook's Uniform Shirt...


----------



## reedstr16 (Nov 15, 2008)

i liked the bb one for some reason i dont even know what it means does anybody... i am guessing that it is something really obvious.


----------



## iMACK (Nov 15, 2008)

I like the beatnik shirt and the chaingang shirt, I don't understand why, though. The black and purple is cool on the beatnik one... Ooh, and the yellow-striped shirt, too.


----------



## Cottonball (Nov 15, 2008)

Beatnik shirt


----------



## Zack from Animalia (Nov 30, 2008)

in AC:GC i got a green tye dye shirt and i looked AWESOME! and in AC:CF im wearin the blue argyle top a lot.


----------



## dsmaster64 (Nov 30, 2008)

Mint gingham. Ah, the memories.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 30, 2008)

In AC:WW I loved the Fern Shirt, not sure what my favourite shirt is though.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

Ugh....I can't think the name! >.< I have so many.
I'll just say one that pops into my head: blossom shirt 
there, though that's not my favorite
*fries brain*


----------



## DrewAhoy (Nov 30, 2008)

Future Shirt.
It was the shirt my GC character walked out from the train with, and I wore it all the time. Also, I wore it alot in WW. And FINALLY today, my CF Able Sisters had it for sale!

I do sorta miss how it looked as a hat on the GC, but, oh well.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Dec 31, 2008)

I always used to wear the vertigo shirt back in AC WW I only recently got it in CF now I just need hair and shoes to match it.


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 2, 2009)

The Zap shirts.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 2, 2009)

Definitely Fish Bone shirt

My first shirt in ACGCN and I rarely took it off

I was so sad when it wasn't included in WW... 

But I was Uber happy when it returned for CF!! ^_^


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2009)

:gyroiddance: I like the skul shirt and i love it.


----------



## AnimalStudent (Jan 2, 2009)

In AC:GC it was the Laced Shirt, in AC:WW it was the kimono, and in AC:CF it's the tiger shirt, definately


----------



## Leagolas1 (Jan 2, 2009)

blue argyle is really sweet cause you can wear it any season


----------



## SamXX (Jan 2, 2009)

I like skull top on CF and No# 1 shirt on WW


----------



## Leagolas1 (Jan 2, 2009)

in the GC version i always liked the flame shirt


----------



## molse12 (Jan 2, 2009)

I Love My Mario Shirt I Desinged It Lmao It Brill


----------



## Omeros (Jan 2, 2009)

Either Bad Plaid or Oft Seen Print.


----------



## BleuDraegen (Jan 2, 2009)

Scale Armor Suit (FAVORITE)
Samurai Suit(2nd FAVORITE)
Blue Aloha Shirt
Armor Suit
Blue Zap Suit
Hero's Clothes (3rd FAVORITE)
Varia Suit (4th FAVORITE)


----------



## Erica (Jan 2, 2009)

Princess Shirt.

And my designed Pokemon Misty Shirt. :0


----------



## SoL Taco (Jan 2, 2009)

gamecube- bear shirt 
wild world-a pattern i made myself
cf- tuxedo (best ever  )


----------



## krazystitch (Jan 2, 2009)

Probably the Pirates Coat XD


----------



## Horus (Jan 2, 2009)

any design that [nu] or Dr Keko make ^-^


----------



## Micah (Jan 2, 2009)

AC: Paw Shirt
ACWW: BB Shirt
ACCF: Blue Argyle Top


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 2, 2009)

Probably the Fluffy Shirt. It's so cute and wintery. ^o^


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 3, 2009)

man also now there are so many more shirts with accf i have to get the guide so i can see them all


----------



## Resonate (Jan 3, 2009)

My Favorite is the Noble Shirt for ACCF, and Definitely the #1 Shirt for ACWW.


----------



## melly (Jan 3, 2009)

I design all my cloths
I  <3  pro designing


----------



## bellabear5899 (Jan 3, 2009)

kimono and sailor top for acww <3 <3


----------



## bellabear5899 (Jan 3, 2009)

hey melly you good spelr


----------



## melly (Jan 3, 2009)

bellabear5899 said:
			
		

> hey melly you good spelr


why thank you!  
And I usually typo especialy on AC:CF


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 3, 2009)

Swell Shirt


----------



## Caleb (Jan 3, 2009)

same here mega.i liked number 2 shirt in gc version.but in accf i like the tuxedo and he security shirt.


----------



## Vivi (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't remember what my favorite shirt was, but in ACCF, my favorite shirt is the blue argyle top


----------



## a talking Turnip (Jan 5, 2009)

Errr
I was young so the Flame Shirt was my favourite


----------



## Ricano (Jan 5, 2009)

paw shirt  xP


----------



## MygL (Jan 6, 2009)

i dont like shirts i prefer patterns but i think itll be the on that has fire i think =P


----------

